# Verweise zu CURL



## petermedien (13. September 2002)

Hallo Leute,

Hier möchte ich gerne einen Beitrag zu bereits bekannten Quellen
zu Curl erstellen. Wenn jemand noch was hat, dann her mit.


Hier ist von elise eingestellt ein PDF
in Englisch als Manual:

Manual von Elise 

Der momentan einzige deutschsprachige Vertreter der
CURL CORPORATION

CUP 

Eine deutschsprachige Beschreibung als PDF als gemeinschaftsarbeit
an einer UNI

CURL Beschreibung in deutsch

Eine Pressemitteilung zum Zusammenschluss von curl corp mit adig
als pdf:

Pressemitteilung


Eine deutschsprachige Abhandlung über CURL mit Beispielen vom
Autor Alexander Meyer:

CURL von Alexander Meyer

Site mit einigen Beispielen zu CURL:

curlexamples.com


----------

